# Show us your Betta's



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

With so many different colors and types out there, I thought it would be interesting to see all of the different ones everyone here has.

Here's one I just picked up the other day.


I have some others too, but I'll have to look up the URL's before posting them.

Now let's see yours....


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)




----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)




----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

That is one awesome Betta Guppy! What color/type is that called?

The LFS here has a really cool looking male I might go buy. Need to check and see how they do with my other fish.


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Its called a Copper Plakat a friend got a pair from Thailand for me.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Jan your betta is so beautiful! What kind is it? Is it an uncommon variety? 

Keep those betta pics coming! These are pretty fish.


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

Bettas love plants. Mine is always sitting in the stem plant canopy with his fins outstreched amongst the leaves, anchoring himself in place. People who say they prefer those tiny bowls don't know what they are talking about.


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

Burks,

That is one awesomely colored betta. Is that specialy bred for that color or did you pick her up at the LFS?

-Charlie


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

trackhazard said:


> Burks,
> 
> That is one awesomely colored betta. Is that specialy bred for that color or did you pick her up at the LFS?
> 
> -Charlie


If I remember correctly, I bought that one at Petsmart.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Beautiful plakat guppy!!!

I have been eyeing the red dragons for a while now but iffy about ordering from thailand.

Here are some old pictures....


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

Where do you guys get bettas other than splendens? Order from Thailand only?

-Charlie


----------



## SKSuser (Mar 20, 2006)

Wow, there's some really nice b. splendens here!!!
Makes my LPS rescues look pretty pale:
Johnny Depp and Bert (AKA shyguy)


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

There are breeders and a betta club that has contest every now and then and people from all over come and enter.

Most LFS here carry crowntails,plakats, halfmoon, doubletails etc.....


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, there are some beautiful Betta's here. 

It's really interesting to see all of the different forms and colors when they are settled in peoples tanks and not stressed like they can be at the stores; especially if they're in the cups.


----------



## kelliope (Apr 13, 2006)

Bettas are my favorite fish!!!!

I have 5!

Poseidon:









Ghostie:









& in his 36 gallon home:









Snowy:


















Mo' Betta Blue (he's very shy):










And my newest, Liberty (he's just a baby - oh and he has BLUE EYES!):


----------



## bigtroutz (Nov 17, 2006)

congratulations, kelliope !

those are some nice looking fish in some beautiful, well kept tanks.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Liberty is extremely beautiful!


----------



## skincareaddicted (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh gosh, bettas are my favorite fish too. they are so graceful compared to all other fishes. 

so many beautiful ones here. I think i might buy another one, i haven't had any in a couple of years. 

kelliope--do you keep them all in a separate tanks?? 

Kristen ~


----------



## kelliope (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments on my guys!  

Skincareaddicted, I originally had them all set up in separate 5 gallon planted tanks, but decided to try my luck at adding them to the larger tanks so I moved Ghostie (white betta) and Liberty (red/white/blue betta) into the 36 gallon and 30 gallon tanks. They are doing great in there and have no problems with the other fish. I kept their 5 gallon tanks running for about a month just to be safe.

Moe (blue betta), Poseidon (red crowntail) and Snowy (lavender tailed cambodian?) are still in their 5 gallon tanks alone except for snails and Cherry shrimp.

Moe is too old to handle the large tanks and I am out of tanks for the other two.


----------



## skincareaddicted (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi kelliope,

Thanks for your answer, your bettas are very well kept and have ample room. 

Can I ask where you got your bettas? I was at my local tropical fish store and looks like they were all outta males and only had the females. 

Kristen!


----------



## kelliope (Apr 13, 2006)

Kristen,

Most of my fish are purchased at PetSmart. They seem to have the healthiest fish in my area with the exeption of the bettas  . My bettas were mostly in bad shape when I got them with the exception of Liberty. But they all blossomed into beautiful fish once in good surroundings and clean water.

Ghostie (the white betta in the big tank) couldn't even swim when I got him. He would just drag himself around the bottom. I had to keep him in a 2.5 gallon tank at first until he got his strength.

Here he is when I got him:


















And here he is after about 1 month:


















My point is that I think all bettas can become truly beautiful fish with the right care!


----------



## philoserenus (Feb 12, 2007)

Ghostie looks really nice after it got the chance to gain back all his strength ^^ looks like a white beauty to me, hehe


----------



## skincareaddicted (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Kelliope, 

Thanks for your response. I didn't think of going to a chain like petsmart for the bettas because I didn't think petsmart would have bettas that color. Very nice job rehabiliting the Ghostie. 

I frankly hate seeing them in little cups at the store. I feel like they are very ready to go and will be abused for that reason. 

Again, you have such beautiful aquariums. Looks like i am going shopping for a betta this weekend. 

Kristen


----------



## LastAndroid (Nov 4, 2006)

I got this little guy last week at Petsmart, since he was as close to the color I wanted as I could easily find.
I keep him in my 29L tank and he gets along well with the other fish.










He is a little less silvery then in the picture. Sometimes if the light is behind him he was red on the fins along the bottom edge of his body. Also when he's trying to be threatening (I think) he looses all his green and turns dark navy blue.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow our members have some beautiful Betta's 

I keep 4 female Betta's in a 20G high tank.

Here is my latest addition...









Two others...









Lastly, the one that is hardest to get a photo of...


----------



## skincareaddicted (Mar 19, 2007)

hi trenac, your females are beautiful. I saw some at the LFS the other day and was surprised at how pretty the females have been bred to look. I remember when they were only a drab grey/beige.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Thank you!... There are some real beauty's out there. My red/blue one is about the same size as a male, along with having longer fins than most females. At first I thought I may have mistakenly gotten a male.


----------



## skincareaddicted (Mar 19, 2007)

LastAndroid, your fish is such a nice turquoise, he reminds me of my sister's infamous betta named poseidon, we got attached to him so that even now, i won't buy a turquoise-y betta. 

I acquired 4 bettas in the last few days. I am making sure they're all healthy and well before i take pictures and post .

trena--i might have to acquire a female since i find them cute now (not that i plan on breeding them, i don't want 400 bettas - i read someone's betta spawning tale from another thread!)


----------



## kelliope (Apr 13, 2006)

trenac, I love your latest addition! What a beauty! 

Last Android, I really like your guy too! Gorgeous! 

Kristen, I am looking forward to seeing your new guys!!!


----------



## treesmcdonald (Mar 14, 2006)

This is a bad picture of Icarus but he is really pretty even if he wont stay still!


----------



## skincareaddicted (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi treesmcdonald, 

Icarus is beautiful, I do love his coloring as of now, i think the yellow bettas are my favorite!


----------



## anamaria (Apr 17, 2007)

Very nice fish! You are doing a very well work with the care of this little guys. 
Now I want to show my little ones...


----------



## soulmia (Apr 11, 2007)

*You probably hate my way of thinking as I am one of "those" who keeps her bettas in a small tank - but I thought I'd show you pictures of all my 3 happy bettas.
Check them out:
The Blue guy is Jaws Diddee ( He's my 11 month old son)
The Pink, Blue, Purple and white one is Rainbow Diddee ( He's 7 months old)
The White and lilac one is Hero and is the baby ( I "rescued" him 2 days ago)*

*I noticed that some of you guys have your bettas in a community tank... what are their other tank mates?*


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Wow, so many beautiful bettas! I love the variety, I don't think I can choose a favorite.

I have bettas in a 20 gallon with black neon tetras, kuhli loaches and assorted snails. The bettas interact with each other but completely ignore the other occupants. The same is true of the other occupants as well, they totally ignore the bettas.


----------



## soulmia (Apr 11, 2007)

*My problem is that in India we only seem to get male bettas and I am just too nervous to put in male bettas together even though I have seen loads of peple who have done that before... 
My LFS advised me against black neon tetras as he said they are not very hardy and get white spot disease very soon ( maybe the kind we get here are weak..)
So, I have a 60 g planted tank. Currently I'm having a big problem keeping my fish alive - so I wont add in any fish there but I was curious if I could keep a betta there later on when the tank stabalizes.... and then what are my options for tank mates?*


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I wouldn't put male bettas together unless it was a huge, heavily planted tank. I currently have 4 females and 1 male together with good results. I'll just have to wait and see if any develop any aggression. 

Male bettas are slow moving and good targets for fin nippers with their long flowing fins. They are also likely to be out competed at feeding time if the other fish are too aggressive or fast. Fish similar in size or a bit smaller than a betta would be a good start, I think. I'd avoid anything brightly colored as that might cause the betta to show that fish aggression. I'm thinking the smaller shoaling fishes like the tetras, rasboras, etc. and bottom dwelling fish like corries and kuhli loaches. In the past I had a betta do well with some leopard danio. I've found that my bettas do best when they are the largest fish in the tank.


----------



## soulmia (Apr 11, 2007)

*well i am having a bad start with my 60g planted tank.. I added in too many tetras before finishing the cycling... result : 11 dead fish and swollen eyes from all the crying!
So I won't be adding in any fish soon but I wanted to have neons and lemon tetras and cherry barbs and the like when I do add in fish... should I risk putting in a single male betta? Other than the pretty golden & green one I hope to rescue tomorrow, I saw a beautiful one who has a blue body with yellow fins!! sigh... but i won't be adding fish for another months so I wont get that one but ...it's an interesting thought...*


----------



## NatalieT (Mar 20, 2007)

soulmia said:


> My problem is that in India we only seem to get male bettas and I am just too nervous to put in male bettas together even though I have seen loads of peple who have done that before...


You've seen people keeping male bettas together? Any idea how they introduce them without getting dead fish? In this country (U.S.) people seem to think its impossible to keep males together, but I think it would be really neat if it can be done safely!

Natalie


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

Does anyone have bettas in a tank that houses shrimp? If so how does that go for you?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Muirner said:


> Does anyone have bettas in a tank that houses shrimp? If so how does that go for you?


For me it didn't go well at all, and I was dumb enough to try it out on $100 worth of Crystal reds...  Not a single shrimp left....


----------



## soulmia (Apr 11, 2007)

*Hi Natalie,
A Swedish friend of mine had 7 males bettas in the same tank!!2 of them fought and eventually died and one of them died recently of old age... They're all very unusual colours.... and she said that she had basically jut bought them and put them together...at different times... 
I however will not try that. It's just asking for trouble in my opinion.
I think she just got lucky.*


----------



## NatalieT (Mar 20, 2007)

soulmia said:


> Hi Natalie,
> A Swedish friend of mine had 7 males bettas in the same tank!! 2 of them fought and eventually died and one of them died recently of old age... They're all very unusual colours.... and she said that she had basically just bought them and put them together...at different times...
> I however will not try that. It's just asking for trouble in my opinion.
> I think she just got lucky.


Thanks! I'm collecting tales of male bettas that didn't kill each other  If I ever get bold enough to try it, I'll be sure to post something. Hmm, maybe someone should selectively breed them for non-aggression--a group of them would certainly be a gorgeous sight!

Natalie


----------



## skincareaddicted (Mar 19, 2007)

I finally relearned how to post pictures, so here are some of my bettas, will post the rest when i have a little more time:

Hermes before he became ill, he's recovered but his fins are more "fused" looking: 









My first halfmoon, Adonis, I think:









My veiltail Zeus:









My first crowntail, i wasn't too fond of CT but Spike was too lovely to resist:









Cupid, my smartest betta, he's a veiltail:









~Kristen


----------



## treesmcdonald (Mar 14, 2006)

Kristen Adonis is just beautiful. Are you going to try to breed him? My first Halfmoon pair are in the mail. I'm going to try my hand at breeding them and will post some pics when they get here. Shhh don't tell the hubbie about my Aquabid indiscretion.


----------



## skincareaddicted (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi treesmcdonald, 

Why thank you  . I have been tempted quite a few times on aquabid myself, they have some awesome looking bettas there. I am thinking of breeding Adonis but i have never bred bettas before and am afraid of ending up with too many fry. there's no way i could cull them, i would feel so horrible. Looking forward to seeing your new bettas!

~Kristen


----------



## lljdma06 (Sep 11, 2005)

Here is Mime, a dwarf plakat. He's about an inch long, body length. A friend in TX had a spawn where a few smaller than average fish emerged. I got two that were smaller. Very cute and compact. His brother Alberich is currently in the tank, but they look pretty much the same.










This next one is Donalbain. As you can see, I tend to rotate my bettas. Every 2-3 months, a new one goes in the tank. It kind of spreads the love. This tank was also used as a fry tank for platies, but that's not necessary anymore.










There are some striking fish in this thread. It's great to be a betta owner, huh?

llj


----------



## almostaskater62 (Apr 28, 2007)

here's my crowntail stewie, in his 1 gallon house:

















and my other that was in my 10 gallon, but he didn't like my gourami so he's in his own 1 gallon as well:








photographing bettas is muy dificil


----------



## treesmcdonald (Mar 14, 2006)

Kristen if I was is SoCa I'd take some of those fry off you hands  I was in Petco the other day and just happened to look at the bettas and then they wouldn't let me leave the store with out buying some. So here are some pics of the new boys. They don't have names yet. I'm feeling uncreative lately.

This one is my favorite. I had him in my community tank but my gourami picked on him so I had to take him out he is in a one gallon bowl. 









This one is in my 10g el Natural. 









And he is in a half gallon holding cube until I get his 2.5g set up. 









Almostaskater you are right taking pics of bettas is HARD! Cute boys by the way. llj is your white marble a double tail? He is neat looking.


----------



## abnormalsanon (Jun 6, 2006)

My three are all plain old LFS purchases with 2.5gal homes (these are old pics when I first set them up):

Binky









Bruce









and Vince


----------



## skincareaddicted (Mar 19, 2007)

treesmcdonald, your yellow crowntail looks amazing against the pennywort. 

I still have yet to plant my plants into the substrate , i am floating everything pretty much but eco complete arrived so i am hoping to start scaping tuesday when school is over 

abnormal, your betta tanks are beautiful. I am planning to transition all my bettas into at least 2.5 gallon tanks this summer. The bettas in these threads are very fortunate i think! 


lljdma--agreed, i love keeping bettas!


----------



## Suikei (May 5, 2007)

Beautiful beautiful bettas everyone! I especially love the short finned ones-- just my taste. Fantastic photos all!


----------



## CCBettas (Nov 6, 2006)

Some very nice bettas you guys have. I really like one that was called "ghostie" or something. And a HM posted by Adonis(or was that the fishes name?lol). And the first one in a groups of three CT's. Oh man, I have bad memory.
Here are some of my bettas i either own or owned in the past 
This is one of my favourites. A irridescent chocolate with tight finnage








This one was a very aggressive male. I was going to send him to anohter person...sadly, the day before I was supposed to send him, we had a house fire and he perished along with many others.








This was also one of my favourites 








This one is one of my first purchases and was awesome.








This is one of my most recent purchases and my favourite of them all. He was also my most expensive.lol.









LOL. Sorry for posting so much fish...just don't really get a chance to post old pics. I have bred a few HMs but they didn't turn out nearly as well as their parents. Still working on raising my own show fish.

Carl Archie


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

CCBettas said:


> Some very nice bettas you guys have. I really like one that was called "ghostie" or something. And a HM posted by Adonis(or was that the fishes name?lol). And the first one in a groups of three CT's. Oh man, I have bad memory.
> Here are some of my bettas i either own or owned in the past
> This is one of my favourites. A irridescent chocolate with tight finnage
> 
> ...


We never get those high-quality specimens in S Cal. It's very hard to reproduce the same line unless you were able to locate a quality female with similar dominant genes.


----------



## skincareaddicted (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Carl, 

Adonis is the HM's name  . Thanks for sharing your pictures, you have some very exotic bettas there. I am very partial to your chocolate. 

~Kristen


----------

